# Kartendruck?



## Kajotex (22. September 2004)

Hoi there!
Ich möchte ein eigenes Kartenspiel mit bestimmten Motiven drucken.
Kennt sich jemand damit aus und kann mir irgendwelche Ratschläge geben?

Ich brauche ein Programm mit dem es relativ einfach ist (oder zumindest einfach zu verstehen ist) soetwas anzustellen!
Außerdem: Brauche ich einen Speziellen drucker dafür? Ich meine ich möchte gerne dieses harte kartenpapier und dafür reichen normale drucker doch nicht oder?

hoffe auf antwort!


----------



## Schnuffelandree (30. September 2004)

*Kartenspiel*

Bedruck doch einfach Klebefolie und pappe die dann auf Pappkärtchen, die du mit nem Teppichmesser oder sowas und ner Schablone sauber zurecht geschnitten hast. Und für die Kartenbilder definierst du einmal in nem Grafikprogramm das Format. Die Ecken rundest du mit nem Tool ab. Sollte doch nicht so schwer sein. 

MfG
Rene


----------

